# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Detailed Ink Drawing- Mojave Ball Python

## clipclopclip

I did this over the last two days. I drew it from a picture I took of my mojave ball python Deuce. Probably spent about 4-5 hours on it.  Hope you enjoy! :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

wow...very nice!

 :Good Job:

----------


## clipclopclip

> wow...very nice!


Thank you for the compliment  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

Very nice! I love the detail!

----------


## clipclopclip

> Very nice! I love the detail!


Thanks :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

Very nice.  I'm impressed that it only took you a couple hours.  I would have taken days if not weeks, and then I would have thrown it away and just kept the picture.   :Giggle:

----------


## STORMS

ur very talented! Nice!!! :Good Job:

----------


## dsirkle

> ur very talented! Nice!!!


I concur.  :Good Job:

----------


## JASBALLS

Is he breeding yet? LOL.. Very nice drawing! :Good Job:

----------


## clipclopclip

> Is he breeding yet? LOL.. Very nice drawing!


haha its a she, but sadly no, she is not  :Smile: 

I can't wait till she's big enough to though! :Razz:

----------


## 2kdime

Wow!!!!!!

That's awesome!!!!

----------


## clipclopclip

> Wow!!!!!!
> 
> That's awesome!!!!


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

Rachel that's AWESOME!!!!!  :Very Happy:    I really love the balance... great work!   :Good Job:

----------


## clipclopclip

> Rachel that's AWESOME!!!!!    I really love the balance... great work!


Thank you Laooda! After I took the picture I drew this from, I realized that, while it wasn't the best color-wise, it was a very cool composition.  It will look better with a  black mat and frame, though.
If I can get some more of these done before out next show here, I may sell some prints. we'll see  :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

Nice! All of that stippling and shading takes time and patience. Came out sweet!

----------


## clipclopclip

> Nice! All of that stippling and shading takes time and patience. Came out sweet!


For sure.  I am not a fan of drawing patterns so I had to change it up a bit in the process to make it more interesting to do..if that makes any sense lol!
Thank you :Cool:

----------

